# usure de la batterie



## jeremyzed (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, 

Je voulais savoir comment se comportait la batterie apres 1 an ou 2 ans d'utilisation. Car mon iphone 4S c'est un cauchemar. En utilisation intensive ( mail, web, appli, sms, musique) je peux vider la batterie en 1H... 
Donc je voulais savoir si les qualités des batteries d'ipad etaient mieux.

Merci


----------



## Lauange (25 Octobre 2013)

Salut, J'ai acheté mon ipad en février 2011. Selon une appli de test de batterie, elle serait à 80 % de sa vie. Je l'utilise tous les jours et le recharge tous les 2 à 3 jours (selon l'utilisation). Par contre, en utilisation intensive, je le recharge tout les 1,5 jour.


----------



## CSP+ (25 Octobre 2013)

J'ai un iPad 2 que j'utilise tous les jours depuis sa sortie.Avant iOS 7, je le rechargeais tous les trois jours et si je voulais tenir quatre jours il fallait que je m'abstienne de jouer pendant une journée.Depuis que j'ai installé iOS 7, je recharge mon iPad 2 tous les quatres jours alors qu'il me reste encore 13-15% de batterie.La dernière fois j'ai carrément réussi à tenir six jours mais il a fallu que je m'abstienne de jouer un jour.


----------



## Lauange (27 Octobre 2013)

Oui CSP+, je suis d'accord avec toi. Je viens de passer récement à ios 7.03 et j'ai l'impression que l'autonomie est meilleure.


----------



## CSP+ (27 Octobre 2013)

Lauange a dit:


> Oui CSP+, je suis d'accord avec toi. Je viens de passer récement à ios 7.03 et j'ai l'impression que l'autonomie est meilleure.


 
C'est confirmé, je peux utiliser mon iPad 2 pendant six jour (mais sans jouer pendant un jour) avant de le recharger.Ce qui veut dire que maintenant je peux utiliser mon iPad 2 pendant cinq jours avant de le recharger avec une batterie restante à 15% alors qu'avant iOS 7 c'était trois jour.


----------

